# What’s a Girl to do?



## Leroy Blue (May 2, 2020)

Advice is worth what you pay for it they say but at the moment I’m in between fortunes.
There’s a lot of good advice on our Forum and I’ve seen Great Wisdom dish out too.
My advice request is what steps can I take today for the proper liquidation of my wood related goods after the Bus departs for my final destination?
I am in no hurry to go and I don’t know my departure date but I’m just planning for the future. 
I was recently informed that all my woodly belongs where headed to the chipper or the dump soon as my bus goes out of site. This was said calmly and with no malice just a matter of fact. No care of possible wort just wanted it gone and tired of looking at it.
I love to joke and tease as much as any one but but I’m in need of some Good Wood Wisdom!
Thank you 
Leroy a little Blue

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Nature Man (May 2, 2020)

Leroy Blue said:


> Advice is worth what you pay for it they say but at the moment I’m in between fortunes.
> There’s a lot of good advice on our Forum and I’ve seen Great Wisdom dish out too.
> My advice request is what steps can I take today for the proper liquidation of my wood related goods after the Bus departs for my final destination?
> I am in no hurry to go and I don’t know my departure date but I’m just planning for the future.
> ...


Perhaps consider selling some of your inventory, particularly that which you know you will never use. You know that ALL of us would HATE to hear of your stash going to the chipper or to the dump! My son recently pointed out to me that I really need to stop increasing my hoard, and use up the wood I have. He's probably right! Same probably applies to most of us! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 2, 2020)

Make a will and will it to someone close by to you. I think the best idea is to find a young person around you that may have a little interest in woodworking. Take them under your wing and teach them. Then leave it to them!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 2, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Perhaps consider selling some of your inventory, particularly that which you know you will never use. You know that ALL of us would HATE to hear of your stash going to the chipper or to the dump! My son recently pointed out to me that I really need to stop increasing my hoard, and use up the wood I have. He's probably right! Same probably applies to most of us! Chuck



Wife claims she'll be able to heat the house for one year, maybe two with the the small hoard we have. It sounds rough at times, but gives minute comfort knowing I'm still providing in some way. The wood sample collection would be donated, so I'm told, tools sold off and given to friends.

Reactions: +Karma 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2020)

This is a conversation that hits home with me. I have told Betty that if I go before she does that she will have to sell off all the tools and wood stash. She knows it has value so she wouldn't just dispose of it. She knows how to use craigslist, letgo, etc. When I go someone is going to get a very good deal on wood and tools. I need to make a will so that she gets everything I own if I go first so that she is provided for. I'm the youngest of my siblings by 8 to 10 years. They have no interest in my tools or property. I have no one to hand down my tools to. I have been looking for someone to mentor for years but have been unsuccessful in finding someone to teach, maybe if or when I retire.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Maverick (May 2, 2020)

Woodworking clubs are also great resources. My club has assisted several member’s windows by helping set up garage sale type sales. They assist with the advertising within the club and are there on the day of the sale to assist with set up and pricing etc.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2020)

My wife knows which of my friends are knowledgeable about lumber, tools and pricing of such. She knows to get them to help her become rich after I'm gone!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 6, 2020)

actually had some of this conversation recently due to the Covid junk. Just one of those things. As one joke goes, someone is going to get a heck of a deal if she sells for what I told her I paid for the stuff...…….

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

